
The Thinking Ladder -- Wait But Why - neogodless
Shared because this series is interesting, and this chapter is particularly interesting to how we attempt to take in information at Hacker News, that is as &quot;good scientists&quot; rather than, say &quot;sports fans.&quot;<p>Of course, I&#x27;m mopping it all up without really questioning it - nodding my head and accepting it all as a great metaphorical model of how our brains work. But I&#x27;d love to hear nuances that point out improvements to this model (or outright flaws.)
======
philipkiely
I've been following the series as well. I think that for any author to attempt
an explanation of "everything," the author needs to rely heavily on a single
consistent narrative that will undoubtably simplify and linearize the content
of the story. I'd say Tim Urban does a good job of acknowledging that at the
start of the series.

His series of posts is beginning to remind me of the works of Yuval Noah
Harari, as they have similarly ambitious goals of explaining why the world is
the way it is by telling a story, and they make sacrifices to get there.

